# petswarehouse.com



## yyankeeyankeefan

i ordered a good list of plants from this site. and i will say that YES! order from them. some of the plants that i ordered included the runners that were just starting. so it was like getting free plants. (and lets face it, who isn't ok with that?) all the plants (minus the two stem plants that i bought) had good roots and were very healthy! my only complaint is that they were not individually packaged. so they were all kind of jumbled together into one bag and wrapped in a wet newspaper. but that in no way would keep me from ordering again from them. the plants were all good sized. even the small plants were nice. one of the plants that i ordered were not in stock so i got a prompt refund and email explaining that they were not in stock and a tracking number for my shipment (always a good sign) i paid a flat rate (10.95 i believe) for two day shipping and got it right on time.:-D. i am a little worried about ordering plants online but i do have to say that they were all very well priced and it was well worth being antsy waiting for the mail man! if you get the chance to order plants from here...do so! i wouldn't recommend ordering fish because no matter how i tried i couldn't speak to a representative over the phone only via email. that was really hard for me as i don't like that kind of communication with people i buy from. but it worked out for the best. also they only ship on Mondays to avoid long waits in the post office. i like that also. so to make a long review short (lol. just kidding ) they are a great company to order from and i will be doing so again very soon!


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan

the new plants are great. they all look healthy and awesome. the banana plants are mine. not from this vender.


----------

